# Walking Dead NY Times review



## Gregzs (Oct 29, 2010)

*The Undead Are Undaunted and Unruly*

By ALESSANDRA STANLEY
The one good thing about the walking dead is that they don???t drive. 
All it really takes to outrun a zombie is a car. Also, a bullet to the head will stop one cold. And that may explain why so many men prefer zombies to vampires: zombie stories pivot on men???s two favorite things: fast cars and guns. Better yet, zombies almost never talk. Vampires, especially of late, are mostly a female obsession. Works like ???Twilight??? and ???True Blood??? suggest that the best way to defeat a vampire is to make him fall so in love that he resists the urge to bite. And that???s a powerful, if naïve, female fantasy: a mate so besotted he gives up his most primal cravings for the woman he loves. 
Vampires are imbued with romance. Zombies are not. (Zombies are from Mars, vampires are from Venus.) 
Zombie movies didn???t die off, but they were overshadowed by vampire mania that has dominated popular culture in a nonstop streak from Anne Rice???s book ???Interview With the Vampire??? to ???The Vampire Diaries??? on CW. Finally, perhaps as a backlash against all the girlish, gothic swooning over ???Twilight,??? zombies are making a comeback. 
A new series that begins on AMC on Sunday is one of the most vivid examples of the revival. ???The Walking Dead??? is based on Robert Kirkman???s popular graphic novels. And the television adaptation is surprisingly scary and remarkably good, a show that visually echoes the stylized comic-book aesthetic of the original and combines elegant suspense with gratifyingly crude and gruesome slasher-film gore. 
The zombies in ???The Walking Dead??? are true to the genre, and so is its hero, Rick Grimes (Andrew Lincoln), a Southern sheriff???s deputy and a man of few words and many firearms. Yet amid all the carnage and oozing close-ups of cannibalism, ???The Walking Dead??? does make room for several complicated relationships and at least one love triangle. 
Romance is not forbidden in zombie circles of course. Long before the fad of Jane Austen mash-ups like ???Pride and Prejudice and Zombies,??? the 1943 classic ???I Walked With a Zombie??? drew its story line from Charlotte Brontë???s ???Jane Eyre.??? 
But vampire stories mostly focus on the relationship between the undead and the living, usually with lots of overwrought dialogue, erotic subtext and decadently lush scenery. Zombies don???t as a rule socialize with their prey. It???s the group dynamic among survivors that provides the drama. Conflicts matter more than courtship, and the characters spend most of their time barricaded behind bolted doors and boarded windows. There is little occasion for conversation, let alone changing into evening attire. 
???The Walking Dead??? follows in the tradition of the 1968 cult film by George A. Romero, ???Night of the Living Dead,??? which is to say that ???The Walking Dead??? is a straight tale of horror, not a tongue-in-cheek takeoff like the 2009 movie ???Zombieland??? or ???Dead Set,??? a British series that began on IFC this week, about contestants on a ???Big Brother???-like show who are the last to learn that zombies are destroying the world. 
One oddity of the genre, and perhaps its appeal, is how orthodox it is. For all the many sequels, remakes and parodies, zombies stick pretty closely to the original flesh-eating model: They don???t have personalities, they lurch, and they are always hungry for human flesh. Sometimes the predators are from outer space, but more commonly zombies are spawned by a man-made armageddon. (Variations are usually minor, as with the light-sensitive zombies in the Will Smith movie ???I Am Legend.???) 
The exact cause of this zombie apocalypse is left unclear. While on duty one day Rick is shot and winds up in the hospital. Like the hero of the 2002 movie ???28 Days Later,??? Rick wakes up from a coma to find the hospital deserted and zombies scavenging across his empty and denuded town. The sheriff???s station is abandoned, and he can???t find his partner, Shane (Jon Bernthal). Rick staggers home to discover that his wife, Lori (Sarah Wayne Callies), and son, Carl (Chandler Riggs), have vanished. Rick sets out for Atlanta, hoping his family is waiting for him there. 
He eventually joins forces with a group of survivors trapped in an abandoned city overrun by zombies; aerial shots pull back high above the streets to reveal what looks like swarming armies of cockroaches. And he quickly learns that while the undead are a formidable ??? and disgusting ??? external threat, he also has enemies among the living. 
???The Walking Dead??? is not for everyone, obviously, but it is well made: a hard-core zombie story that even vampire lovers can watch. 

The Walking Dead 
AMC, Sunday nights at 10, Eastern and Pacific times; 9, Centralt ime.Pilot written and directed by Frank Darabont, based on the comic book series by Robert Kirkman; Mr. Darabont, Gale Anne Hurd, Mr. Kirkman, David Alpertand Charles Eglee, executive producers;Jack LoGiudice, co-executive producer;Denise Huth, producer. Produced by AMC Studios. WITH: Andrew Lincoln (Rick Grimes),Jon Bernthal (Shane Walsh), Sarah Wayne Callies (Lori Grimes), Laurie Holden (Andrea), Jeffrey DeMunn(Dale), Steven Yeun (Glenn), Emma Bell(Amy) and Chandler Riggs (CarlGrimes). 

http://tv.nytimes.com/2010/10/29/arts/television/29walking.html?_r=1&nl=&emc=a28


----------



## maniclion (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm so sick of were-wolves, vampires and Zombies, and vampire zombies...I just want some good old fashioned demons and monsters from the depths of the hell buried in each of our minds.....Like the Cherub Devils I thought I saw last night while sitting on my porch listening to my iphone and reading a book after a few hits from my vaporizer....I was zoning out on the rain glistened street when I saw 2 of them out of the corner of my eye.  Both of them perched in the angle joists of the porch ceiling like fat cherubs but they were demons grinning sinister smiles and resting their hands on their chins....

Like this but they were demons....


----------



## Life (Oct 29, 2010)

I love zombie movies. Hate the twighlight shit and good zombie movies are hard to find. So I'm excited


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 29, 2010)

No, you know what REALLY pisses me off??? Those fucking Twatlight movies. They suck balls.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 29, 2010)

i can't wait for this show ... looks good and ...um pirannah movies are always welcomed


----------



## vortrit (Oct 30, 2010)

The last remake of Night of the Living Dead was good. That's because it was nothing like the origional.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 30, 2010)

vortrit said:


> The last remake of Night of the Living Dead was good. That's because it was nothing like the origional.



The one with Ving Rhames?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> The one with Ving Rhames?



Yes.


----------



## blazeftp (Oct 30, 2010)

If only this happned


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 30, 2010)

Anyone seen Grotesque?


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2010)

"The Walking Dead" is at last among us, now that AMC has premiered its creepy-good new action-drama series. And boy, did those skin-sloughers get a warm welcome.

The ‘Dead’ drew a fantastically lively audience of 5.3 million total viewers, setting an all-time record for any AMC premiere and representing the most-watched season opener of any cable series so far this year, THR reports.

'Walking Dead' And Loving It: Series Debut Sets Ratings Record | Fancast News


----------



## awhites1 (Nov 2, 2010)

the walking dead is my new favorite weekly show to watch. and thats coming from a guy who hates the concept of weekly shows to watch. 
i hate people who have to watch Glee, jersey shore, vampire diaries, american idol and other gay crap like that. 

but im one now for walking dead. damn fine tv watchin


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 2, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Anyone seen Grotesque?



Yes...here


----------



## maniclion (Nov 2, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Anyone seen Grotesque?


No haven't met her yet, when did you hook up with her?  Before or After Halloween?


----------



## 240PLUS (Nov 2, 2010)

great series guys. the best I've seen in a while


----------



## proxy10 (Nov 4, 2010)

another piece from NYT shit? I can't believe it.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 1, 2010)

Despite ‘The Walking Dead’s monster ratings, series executive producer Frank Darabont has fired the AMC zombie-drama’s entire writing team and is looking to hire freelance scribes to pen the already-ordered second season, Deadline reports.
It’s a bold move by Darabont, who co-wrote/rewrote all six episodes of season one. It’s also a move that could cause major issues with the powers that be in the Writers Guild. The only current U.S. series that employs the freelance writer model is ‘Torchwood,’ which has the loophole advantage of being produced by the BBC.
‘The Walking Dead’ Ratings Soar To Season High
The 13-episode second season of ‘The Walking Dead’ is slated to resume in October 2011. The first season finale airs this Sunday (Dec. 4) at 10/9c on AMC.
Do you think Darabont could be screwing the pooch on this one? Let us know!

'The Walking Dead' Kills Its Entire Writing Team | Fancast News


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 2, 2010)

I just wastched the first 4 episodes and I love them!. I'm pretty peeved that they killed off the cute blonde and left the annoying white trash guys, but otherwise it's pretty good.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 2, 2010)

Can I catch this on the net? I have yet to see one episode.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2010)

AMC will show *all* the episodes tomorrow starting at 4:30 and the season finale at 10pm Eastern.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2010)

Cool.


----------



## MDR (Dec 5, 2010)

Love zombie movies.  Liked the one with Woody Harrelson and the Bill Murray cameo.  Can't stand the vampire, werewolf crap.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 5, 2010)

MDR said:


> Love zombie movies.  Liked the one with Woody Harrelson and the Bill Murray cameo.  Can't stand the vampire, werewolf crap.



Zombieland. I saw that at the movies, which I rarely go to. Bill Murray was an awesome surprise though.


----------



## MDR (Dec 5, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Zombieland. I saw that at the movies, which I rarely go to. Bill Murray was an awesome surprise though.



Kinda made the movie, I thought.


----------



## MDR (Dec 5, 2010)

Gregzs said:


> AMC will show *all* the episodes tomorrow starting at 4:30 and the season finale at 10pm Eastern.



Thanks for the heads up.  I set the DVR for my wife.  She is just getting into the show.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 5, 2010)

MDR said:


> Kinda made the movie, I thought.



Yeah, for sure. Woodie was great, but when I saw Bill, and since I am a big Bill fan...


----------



## MDR (Dec 5, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, for sure. Woodie was great, but when I saw Bill, and since I am a big Bill fan...



Yep, Bill Murray is the man, for sure.  I think I've seen just about everything he's done.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 5, 2010)

MDR said:


> Yep, Bill Murray is the man, for sure.  I think I've seen just about everything he's done.



Me too. Well, I was watching Charlies Angles which I've never seen before and he was on there. Yeah, I love his work though.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 5, 2010)

Recorded and watching it now.
Good stuff.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Dec 5, 2010)

So after tonight we won't get the next season until October 2011?  Ouch.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 5, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> So after tonight we won't get the next season until October 2011?  Ouch.



I'm checking it out right now. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2010)

The CDC wasn’t the only thing exploding in Sunday night’s season finale of ‘The Walking Dead.’
According to figures released by AMC, ratings for the zombie-drama soared to a series high, with 6 million viewers tuning in.
If you consider the 11 PM encore episode, that number rockets to a whopping 8.1 million.
This news comes as no surprise. The hit drama has attracted a huge following in its meager 6-episode first season.  Last Sunday’s penultimate episode delivered 5.6 million viewers, which were up from the previous week’s 4.8 million. The Halloween premiere of ‘Dead’ attracted 5.3 million.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 7, 2010)

just saw the all day long run..very cool


----------



## MDR (Dec 7, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> just saw the all day long run..very cool



Just getting started.  We DVR'd the whole series from start to finish over the weekend.  Beginning reminded me of "28 Days Later", one of my personal favorites when it comes to zombie movies.  Looks like it's zombie day at our place today.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 7, 2010)

MDR said:


> Just getting started. We DVR'd the whole series from start to finish over the weekend. Beginning reminded me of "28 Days Later", one of my personal favorites when it comes to zombie movies. Looks like it's zombie day at our place today.


 
the blond cick and her mom are hott, now thats the kind of world i could live in


----------



## MDR (Dec 7, 2010)

Just finished with the finale.  Pretty good for TV.  Daughter was hotter than mom, but curvy usually wins for me.  Too bad she got killed off.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 8, 2010)

MDR said:


> Just finished with the finale.  Pretty good for TV.  Daughter was hotter than mom, but curvy usually wins for me.  Too bad she got killed off.



Yeah true. Great show. For some reason it makes me want to get back to writing stuff, which I've been doing some. People would probably find it funny I'd like to write anything looking at my post.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 23, 2011)

Behind The Scenes Clip From The Walking Dead Season 2


----------



## MDR (Jun 23, 2011)

Can't wait for Breaking Bad to come back in a few weeks.  The Killing was pretty good, too.  AMC is putting out all the best TV shows these days.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 23, 2011)

MDR said:


> Beginning reminded me of "28 Days Later", one of my personal favorites when it comes to zombie movies.



It felt as though 28 Days Later was two movies mashed into one. Each half should have been it's own movie. I liked the first half more.


----------



## MDR (Jun 23, 2011)

DOMS said:


> It felt as though 28 Days Later was two movies mashed into one. Each half should have been it's own movie. I liked the first half more.


 
The opening sequence definitely grabs your attention.  I really liked the minimalist qualities of the film, and I think the plot built interestingly from the typical horror film into a kind of commentary on the human survival instinct, as well as the propensity for tremendous brutality when necessary.  Almost a kind of hero's journey in a way.  Just one of those films that really worked for me.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2011)

Local News Station Airs Behind The Scenes Footage of The Walking Dead

*Local News Station Airs Behind The Scenes Footage of The Walking Dead *

A local Atlanta TV station has revealed behind the scenes set footage of The Walking Dead Season 2, currently filming. Watch as zombies majestically move with ballerina grace. 












The Walking Dead is a monthly black-and-white American comic book
	
 series published by Image Comics beginning in 2003. The comic was created by writer Robert Kirkman and artist Tony Moore, who was replaced by Charlie Adlard from issue #7 onward, although Moore continued to do the covers through issue #24. The story chronicles the travels of a group of people trying to survive in a world stricken by a zombie apocalypse. The series won the 2010 Eisner Award for Best Continuing Series at San Diego Comic-Con International. A television series was announced to be in production on August 11, 2009 and premiered on October 31, 2010 on AMC. Season 2 will air in October.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2011)

*SDCC '11: The Walking Dead Season Two To Premiere October 16th! *

It's been revealed that the second season for the hit zombie TV show will officially hit TV this October. Check out the details after the jump! 
At the SDCC panel for _The Walking Dead_, Gale Anne Hurd - producer of the hit TV show - announced that the premiere of _Walking Dead_'s second season will take place on October 16th at 9 PM on AMC


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2011)

SDCC '11: The Walking Dead Panel Highlights; Four Minute Trailer Released!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2011)

New Images From Walking Dead Season Two


----------



## Scottydogg (Jul 28, 2011)

Love this program , can't wait for season 2 
Zombie movies are the best


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 2, 2011)

*7 weeks to go*

The Walking Dead Gets 90 Minute Premiere; Big Changes Made To Schedule!

*The Walking Dead Gets 90 Minute Premiere; Big Changes Made To Schedule! *

It has today been revealed that the season premiere of _The Walking Dead_ will be a 90 minute special, but this comes alongside some disappointing news about how AMC will structure the 12 episodes! Hit the jump for details... 





After the huge success of the first season of _The Walking Dead_, AMC took the decision to offer viewers a lengthier experience this time around, with an extra six episodes added to the shows schedule. (making a total of 12) However, *The Hollywood Reporter* now reveal the somewhat disappointing news that the network will in fact be splitting the season in two, with six episodes airing from October 16th, and picking up again on February 12th, 2012. 

The good news? The first episode will be a 90 minute extravaganza! Stay tuned for more news on season two of _The Walking Dead_ as and when we have it!


----------



## FUZO (Sep 3, 2011)

This show is awesome . My daughter and I watch it all the time


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 20, 2011)

Rescue Me's Michael Zegen Joins The Walking Dead Season 2

*Rescue Me's Michael Zegen Joins The Walking Dead Season 2 *

The ex _Rescue Me_ Firefighter will join the second season of AMC's awesome Zombie drama series as a new character not featured in the comic books
	
.. 
Michael Zegen will join the Zombie fodder for the second season of AMC's _The Walking Dead_ He will play a character called Randall, another new addition not from the comic. 



Here is all we know about Randall courtesy of EW.. 

_"..a skinny Southern kid who finds himself in a rather unique set of post-apocalypse circumstances. Beyond that, producers are staying mum on the role."_​
Apparently it is a recurring role but I wouldn't expect him to stay off a Zombie's dinner plate for too long.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 23, 2011)

New Promo For The Walking Dead Season 2 Hits!

*New Promo For The Walking Dead Season 2 Hits! *

With only a few weeks to the season premire, new promo videos for the season just won't stop coming, check this new one with a pretty cool narration by Rick Grimes.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2011)

NYCC'11: First Five Minutes Of The Walking Dead Season 2 Premiere!

*NYCC'11: First Five Minutes Of The Walking Dead Season 2 Premiere! *

Last night at NYCC the Walking Dead
	
 panel revealed the first five minutes of tonight's season premiere. Check out the footage after the jump. 





The first 5-minutes of the season premiere was screened at New York
	
 Comic Con
	
 last night, and now it's online for you to check out.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2011)

FAN MADE: The Walken Dead Trailer






YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 21, 2011)

Christina Hendricks Approached The Walking Dead's Greg Nicotero About Being A Zombie

*Christina Hendricks Approached The Walking Dead's Greg Nicotero About Being A Zombie *

AMC's hit television show The Walking Dead
	
 is off an running this season, and it seems like more and more celebrities are throwing their name in the ring to cameo as zombies. Well put another name on that list, Christina Hendricks. 





There have been a multitude of celebrities who have wanted to appear on AMC's hit TV series The Walking Dead. Well you can add one more name to the growing list. Christina Hendricks, of Mad Men fame, approached Executive Producer
	
 Greg Nicotero about the possibility of becoming zombie for the show at this years Golden Globes
	
. Nicotero said to *What’s On TV*, *</I>“I went to the Golden Globes when Walking Dead was nominated and three of the actresses from Mad Men came over and said, ‘We want to be zombies’ and I’m looking at Christina Hendricks and going, ‘No, God, how are we gong to do this?’ So I just introduced them to Norman Reedus to distract them from the idea.”*</I itxtHarvested="0" itxtNodeId="95"> 

While the idea of playing a Walker might appeal to some people Nicotero says it really not that glamorous, _*“The idea of being a zombie is great, but then you come down and you sit in the make-up chair and it’s hot and it’s sweaty."*_ He has even had to talk his his dad out of a role, *“My dad who is 75 years old wanted to come down. I had to talk him out of it too!”*</I itxtHarvested="0" itxtNodeId="90">


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 11, 2011)

Actor Michael Rooker On The Return of Merle On The Walking Dead And Call Of Duty: Black Ops

*Actor Michael Rooker On The Return of Merle On The Walking Dead And Call Of Duty: Black Ops *

Michael Rooker, "I'm a zombie killing machine, baby!" Yeah, this guy's awesome.


Source: LA Times HeroComplex 






 As recounted by Susan Karlin of the LA Times HeroComplex, Michael Rooker attended the recent Aliens to Zombie convention in Hollywood carrying a large box of life-sized prosthetic severed hands that he planned to dole out as souvenirs. 

_“Thirty years honing my craft, and it’s come to this,”_ he joked. 

Of course, all the fans of the hit AMC drama The Walking Dead
	
 know what those mementos represent. After a long absence, Rooker looks to make his return on the show this coming Sunday and we can only hope he brings the same mix of humor, bigotry, and badassness that made Merle an instant fan favorite during Season One. 

_“Nobody expected this level of Merle worship,”_ said Rooker with a laugh. _“He’s such an out-there, crazy, anything goes kind of guy. There’s an uncertainty about Merle – like he’ll come back when you least expect it. He’s the boogeyman, and viewers love that suspense. The number one question I’m asked is, `When is your character coming back?’ I can’t say when, but I promise it’ll be a wild ride._ 

_“The comic, zombie and gaming fans are a hoot – and they’re really into the plot twists,”_ he added. _“They’re constantly throwing out these theories about Merle secretly stalking the group in the woods or luring zombies to their original camp.”_ 

_“I’ve gotten more heat from the anticipation of my coming back to the show than any other thing I’ve done,”_ Rooker said. _“Because of that, I found a whole new group of fans, and the gaming company would never have contacted me if it wasn’t for that.”_ 

One of those things Rooker has been able to branch out and do is voice-acting. Apparently, you'll be hearing Mr. Rooker's voice at some point during Call of Duty:Black Ops.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 8, 2011)

THE WALKING DEAD Star Norman Reedus Reflects On His Favorite Zombie Kills

*THE WALKING DEAD Star Norman Reedus Reflects On His Favorite Zombie Kills *

MTV was able to grab an interview with the coolest cast member of the popular AMC zombie show. Norman, who plays Daryl in the show explains why his character is so well loved. 





Daryl is one cool customer. One of my favorite reasons to like Daryl is that he really is the only character that doesn't need to be apart of the group. It's entirely his choice to be there, and as a viewer you have to wonder why he would put himself in harms way. He could disappear into the woods and eat all the dirty squirrels he likes, but something keeps him there and that is what makes Daryl's character truly grounded. 

So what is the reason? It's fairly simple, it has a lot to do with Daryl's backstory that we haven't seen, but has been hinted at. Daryl was a neglected child and beaten severely. Norman Reedus explains to MTV, "He's looking at them for a very different kind of survival, for interaction that he's not used to, which is a new world for him." 

*The Economy & Horror *


Get More: Movie Trailers, Movies Blog​






*MTV: What is it about Daryl Dixon that's just so f---ing cool?* 

Reedus: Well, it's hard not to look cool while holding a crossbow, first off. But he's interesting in that he has a different sort of struggle than anyone else. He's trying to just get along with people for the first time, I think. That one moment where Carol reaches down to kiss him on the forehead and he [recoils], he thinks he's about to get hit. There's this damaged thing about him that's really interesting. And when you have a backdrop like "The Walking Dead," it's even more powerful. But you have Rick and Shane fighting for what's the best thing in this group, and Daryl is just sort of trying to find his footing. He's not used to people telling him he's worth a damn. So once people start telling him that, his first reaction is fight or flight. He's such an interesting person. You could have that personality type in a Wall Street movie and he'd still be interesting. 

*MTV: Daryl has made a lot of personal progress this season, but will Sophia's death set him back? How does he react to finding out that she's gone?* 

Reedus: It's going to be interesting. It sets him back in certain ways, in that the hope's gone. That little girl that he's looking for, if she's one of them, he doesn't really give a crap anymore. You can have these so-called leaders of the group saying "do this, do that," and he doesn't really need them anymore. So you find out that Daryl sort of separates himself a little bit. He reacts violently to anything emotional revolving around that story line. There's another side of that in that he's looked upon more as one of the leaders now, so there's a new set of responsibilities that Daryl has to deal with. Whether he wants them, whether he wants to take them, [is another story]. But it's interesting to see him looked upon as a leader. Fireworks fly. It's not necessarily something he wanted or asked for. He's not super thrilled about it. 

*MTV: Daryl has had some of the best zombie kills of the series. Which one was your favorite this season?* 

Reedus: Ooh. My best kill of the season? Well, I like last season, the double-ax to the throat. That was fun. [This season], I liked slashing the zombie churchgoer across the face; that was kind of fun. And I liked shooting the well-dressed zombie in the woods [in the season premiere], that was kind of fun too, then cutting his chest open and reaching inside of him, the gut bag. That was cool. That was a lot of fun. That was Andy and me being, "Ooh, gross!" You'd put your hand inside and it goes [makes a balloon deflating noise], and they put tubes of hot air that would blow in your face with gas inside the intestines. It was disgusting. [Co-executive producer and makeup effects designer] Greg Nicotero is completely twisted.​


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 25, 2012)

New Images From THE WALKING DEAD'S Mid-Season Premiere


----------



## Imosted (Jan 25, 2012)

cant wait till the 12th


----------



## KelJu (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome show! I can't wait for the next season, and I hate zombie movies. I think the reason the show is so good is it allows time for character development which is something zombie movies never did. 

It is a well written drama inside of a horror series. Fucking genius!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 26, 2012)

I cant wait  I need my zombie fix!!!


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 30, 2012)

Watch The First Three Minutes Of THE WALKING DEAD'S Mid-Season Return

*Watch The First Three Minutes Of THE WALKING DEAD'S Mid-Season Return *







 Can't wait until _The Walking Dead_ returns this February? Well we have got you covered click here to check out the first three minutes of the mid-season return. WARNING:Contains graphic images


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2012)

David Morrissey Will Play The Governor In Season 3 Of THE WALKING DEAD


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 2, 2012)

THE WALKING DEAD Creator Explains Why David Morrissey Is The Governor


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 18, 2012)

Michael Rooker Confirms His Return As Merle In THE WALKING DEAD Season 3


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2012)

THE WALKING DEAD Meets MAD MEN In Parody Video


----------



## Garenius (Apr 7, 2012)

It's been very good so far, I can't wait for the next season!

Personal Training, Boxing and Bootcamps | Hawthorn | Glen Iris | Camberwell | Melbourne – Bodysharp


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 7, 2012)

I will start watching _Walking Dead_ this year.

I've been going pretty crazy on the torrents lately. 

I watched all 4 seasons of _Breaking Bad_ and got hooked on it.  Best show I've ever seen (just my MHO.)

I'm now on season 2 of _Ox_.  I like it but it took some time to grow on me.

I have _Mad Men_ season 1 downloaded and will watch it after Oz.

Walking Dead after that.

Lots of good effort put into TV movie/shows these days.  It's catching on.


----------



## LAM (Apr 7, 2012)

watched a couple of episodes of the show several weeks ago when they had a marathon going.  definitely entertaining to me but I have always been a big sci-fi fan.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2012)

AMC And Robert Kirkman Developing THIEF OF THIEVES For Television

AMC And Robert Kirkman Developing THIEF OF THIEVES For Television
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It has been revealed that Robert Kirkman is reteaming with AMC and _The Walking Dead_ producers David Alpert and Chic Eglee to bring his latest comic book series, _Thief of Thieves_ to the small screen.Josh Wilding - 4/11/2012




The Hollywood Reporter has learned that Robert Kirkman and AMC are working on an adaptation of the Image Comics/Skybound title, _Thief of Thieves_. He will work alongside _The Walking Dead_ producer David Alpert and Chic Eglee (who worked on the first season and _Dexter_). _"Much like The Walking Dead brought horror to television in a unique and groundbreaking way, I feel Thief of Thieves can do the same thing for heist stories, showing the humanity of all the characters, including the criminals,"_ Kirkman tells the site.

The series revolves around a master thief with a duel identity who, while struggling to quit the business, makes a decision to steal only what has already been stolen. Nick Spencer actually wrote the first arc, with Kirkman overseeing things as head writer. _"Their dedication to bringing The Walking Dead to life as a TV show has been key to its success and I'm excited about the potential of Thief of Thieves to reach similar levels of success,"_ Kirkman adds. _"Working with AMC has been a tremendously positive experience and I'm looking forward to continuing and strengthening our relationships there and I can't neglect to mention I've been dying to work with Chic again since we wrapped on The Walking Dead Season 1."_


----------



## Gregzs (May 21, 2012)

Behind The Scenes Video From THE WALKING DEAD Season Three Shoot


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2012)

Love this show!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 10, 2012)

THE WALKING DEAD Season 3 Programming Schedule

Season 3 of The Walking Dead  kicks off October 14th a scant 9 weeks from today!  Writer and Producer Robert  Kirkman reveals that Season 3 filming is currently at the halfway point.

Season 1 consisted of a brisk 6 episodes with a peak of 6 million  viewers.  Season 2 doubled that episode count, with 13 episodes but also  included a 3-month hiatus between November and February before culminating in a  tantalizing season finale which drew 9 million viewers.  Season 3 ups the  episode order again with 16 episodes which kick off on October 14.  Egads!  That's a mere 9 weeks from now.  However, we now have confirmation from Robert  Kirkman that Season 3 will indeed have another midseason finale.  *MTV  Splashpage* states that 8 episodes will air this fall, while the  remaining 8 episodes will air sometime in 2013. That's fairly consistent with  the programming schedule for Season 2.  What do you guys think, excited about  more Walking Dead on the horizon?  Also, keep your eyes peeled to CBM, new  webisodes were confirmed for Season 3 and I expect those to drop fairly  soon.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 10, 2012)

Deleted Scene From Season 2 Of THE WALKING DEAD


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 12, 2012)

THE WALKING DEAD: Behind-The-Scenes Of The Fiery Season Two Finale


----------



## MDR (Aug 12, 2012)

Great show.  Always look forward to it starting up again.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2012)

New Deleted Scene From THE WALKING DEAD Season 2

Check out this new deleted  scene that will be included on the second season blu-ray release of AMC's _The  Walking Dead_, and shows the group trying to rationalize what happened to The  Vatos


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 28, 2012)

Another Series Regular To Be Killed Off In Season Three Of THE WALKING DEAD

According to the ever reliable Michael Ausiello over at TV  Line, a series regular will be killed off in season three of _The Walking  Dead_. _"I can confirm that a series regular will become zombie kibble  during Season 3,"_ he told one reader in his regular "Ask Ausiello" column,  although the writer remained tight-lipped over when exactly we should expect to  see that happen. _"Whether that death takes place in the first half or second  half I can?t say."_ This shouldn't come as too much of a surprise to fans of  either the AMC series or the Robert Kirkman penned comic book, although it is a  little surprising that yet another main cast member will be leaving the show,  especially after the last few episodes of season two thinned down the group  quite drastically.


----------



## OMEGAx (Sep 4, 2012)

its a poorly written, overacted show with shitty characters


----------



## AkaMr.AK (Sep 4, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> its a poorly written, overacted show with shitty characters



Lol I couldn't agree with you more. I don't buy into the actors like I do with Breaking Bad. Definitely overrated IMO


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 4, 2012)

New Photos From Season Three Of THE WALKING DEAD


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 14, 2012)

T dog.

The Walking Dead - Which Character Are You – AMC


----------



## OMEGAx (Sep 15, 2012)

AkaMr.AK said:


> Lol I couldn't agree with you more. I don't buy into the actors like I do with Breaking Bad. Definitely overrated IMO




its so overrated I want to Vomit.................the characters are not Likable either

self important bloated faggetes


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 26, 2012)

AMC Dissing Dish for Dumping THE WALKING DEAD

AMC Dissing Dish for Dumping THE  WALKING DEAD

The Walking Dead Season 3 premiere is Oct. 14 at 9pm on AMC. But DISH subscribers  won't get to watch the most popular show on basic cable. 

AMC is helping  DISH subscribers find a new television provider so they can watch the upcoming  season. More info at PutZombiesBack.com

Galactus  Insert: As a Dish subscriber myself, this news almost made me dump my contract,  but I'm also an Amazon Prime member and can watch it on there. I did that for  this season's Breaking Bad as well. Just another option if you are not able to  switch TV providers at the moment.


----------



## jadean (Sep 27, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> its a poorly written, overacted show with shitty characters



Your fucking crazy bro. I dont know one person who's actually watched the show who wasn't moved when sophia walked out of the barn. I'm serious i almost shed a tear lol most of the characters are deep and very well developed so it hits you even harder when they get killed off. My wife and i love this show and we will be watching in october. Dare i say a show about zombies is the best*television series on cable.*


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 1, 2012)

The Walking Dead - Webisode 1 The Walking Dead, Cold Storage: Hide and Seek – AMC


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 8, 2012)

First Clip From Season Three Of THE WALKING DEAD; "Seed"

First Clip From Season Three Of  THE WALKING DEAD; "Seed"

AMC have released the first  minute long clip from next week's season premiere of _The Walking Dead_ as Rick Grimes (Andrew  Lincoln) and the rest of survivors plan a strategy for the coming weeks.


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 9, 2012)

Great show.  Watched season 1 in a couple days.

I'm not on Season 2 episode 4.

Great stuff.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 15, 2012)

The season premiere is online for a limited time. 

The Walking Dead - Episode 301: The Walking Dead – AMC


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 21, 2012)

*For those who didn't notice earlier tonight:

AMC is back on DISH channel 131!  ;D*


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 6, 2012)

THE WALKING DEAD: Sarah Wayne Callies Discusses The Events Of last Night's Shocking Episode

'Walking Dead': Sarah Wayne Callies talks about Lori's shocking scene | Inside TV | EW.com


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 6, 2012)

IronE Singleton Reflects On The Shocking Events Of Last Sunday's Episode Of THE WALKING DEAD


IronE Singleton Reflects On T-Dog's Battle with "The Walking Dead" - Comic Book Resources


----------



## cube789 (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 8, 2012)

glad Lori died


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2012)

VIDEO: Inside THE WALKING DEAD Episode 305 - "Say The Word"

In last night's episode of _The Walking Dead_ we saw Rick deal with Lori's  death the only way he knew how - tearing through the remaining walkers with an  axe. After physically threatening Glenn and playing doctor with the walker who  (seemingly) devoured his wife's remains, I think it's safe to say the group  leader's mental state has been knocked off its axis. Meanwhile in Woodbury  we see how Michonne handles being backed into a corner, and the resulting  parting of ways between her and Andrea. In the below vid, Robert Kirkman, Andrew  Lincoln, Danai Gurira and others share their thoughts on what went down for  their characters in "Say The Word"..


----------



## blergs. (Nov 13, 2012)

Life said:


> I love zombie movies. Hate the twighlight shit and good zombie movies are hard to find. So I'm excited



I LOVE walking dead, I wasnt expecting much but I was VERY surprised by the quality of story and realistic effects. VERY VERY good. prob the best I have seen.  
they string out i felt a couple topics a bit, but it was not to the point id complain. and better that then non stop stuff that just ends up dulling when something big happes because there is always some stuff happening. very well put together.


----------



## dogsoldier (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah, but they went and killed off T-Bone a perfectly good neegro.  Now who is gonna pull the plow when they find a place to plant?


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 15, 2012)

New Fan Favorite Character To Be Introduced In THE WALKING DEAD

Robert Kirkman sat down with the people over at  Entertainment Weekly to talk about AMC's hit Zombie show The  Walking Dead. During the chat Krikman revealed that major things are in store  for the upcoming Fall finale. One of the major things is that you can expect is  a new character to be revealed. Not only is it a new character, but it's a fan  favorite from the comic series. *"There?s a new character added. A big deal  fan favorite from the comic book is introduced into the show in this episode, so  be on the lookout for that,"* explained Kirkman. EW speculates  that the character in question is none other than Tyreese. While this has not  been confirmed there is some substantial evidence to back this up.

Tyreese was professional football player before the Zombie outbreak. In the comics he comes to the survivors after they have just lost  Shane, and are in desperate need of some physical help. With the Kirkamn teasing  that the character is a fan favorite it would be no shock that it could turn out  to be Tyreese. Fans have been asking for some time when we might see him. Actor  Chad Coleman (The Wire) has been spotted on the Atlanta set here recently, with  no mention of what his role might be. Speculation has it that Coleman has been  tasked with bringing Tyreese to life.

Keep in mind Tyreese is *NOT*  confirmed. It just seems like right now it is a high likely hood that the  character will be him.


----------



## OMEGAx (Nov 17, 2012)

cube789 said:


> glad Lori died



I hate the show, but I def wanted that bitch to die...............

and he BF lool

The show is SUCH poor writing........Darryl , Machone, and Rick are the only decent actors in it


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 18, 2012)

‘Walking Dead’ Boss: Carol’s Fate ‘Will Be Revealed Shortly’ | XFINITY TV Blog by Comcast

After losing three members of the Grimes gang on last week?s episode of ?The Walking Dead,? this week dealt with the aftermath of Lori?s death (*Sarah Wayne Callies*), as plans needed to be enacted for the survival of the baby, the dead had to be put to rest ? although not all the bodies were found to be buried, and someone had to take over leadership with Rick (*Andrew Lincoln*) in the midst of a mental meltdown.
​Over in Woodbury, Michonne (*Danai Gurira*) became more and more uneasy as her gut told her that Woodbury is not the pleasant community it appears to be on the surface, but she has trouble convincing Andrea (*Laurie Holden*) to leave with her. Still, leave Michonne did.

XfinityTV.com spoke to co-executive producer and special effects make-up supervisor *Greg Nicotero*, who directed the episode, and *Danai Gurira*, on a conference call the morning after to get the 411 on the latest episode of ?The Walking Dead.? Here are five things you should know about last night?s episode ? and one you didn?t see:

*Is Carol really dead?:* Glenn (*Steven Yeun*) had three graves dug ? one each for Lori, T-Dog (*IronE Singleton*) and Carol (*Melissa McBride*). But just as we know for a fact that Lori and T-Dog are dead ? we saw Lori die and T-Dog?s body was found ? Carol?s fate remains unclear as her body was never discovered. Still, it was a touching moment when Daryl (*Norman Reedus*) placed a Cherokee Rose on her grave at the end of the episode.

?One of the challenging things about Episode 4 was that she disappears,? says Nicotero. ?They find her clothing. They have never found her. As far as everyone knows, Carol has suffered the same fate as everyone else, but that will be revealed shortly.?
​*Andrea and Michonne Come to a Parting of the Ways:* Even as Andrea is enjoying the luxury of a simpler life in Woodbury, Michonne becomes very suspicious of the Governor (*David Morrissey*) and his methods ? especially since he wouldn?t return her sword. As a result, she broke into his office, stole her sword back and used it to kill several Walkers that she discovered in a hidden pen. When the two have a confrontation and Michonne holds her sword to his throat, she knows she has no choice but to leave.

?It was pretty obvious from the beginning that she wasn?t happy at Woodbury,? says Guira. ?Being in this place really worked against her instincts with these men having taken her weapon and having to live under someone else?s rules when she didn?t choose to give him that power. You can understand why Andrea wants to be there. There are comforts she hasn?t seen since the apocalypse. Michonne has learned to survive and to thrive by listening to her instincts and never doubting them. Her instincts get more and more concerned. It was about trying to make her friend understand that they needed to leave because this wasn?t a great place for them.?

*Rick Has a Meltdown and Kills the Walker Who Ate Lori:* When Rick goes in search of Lori?s body, he discovers a Walker with a distended belly, who appears to have eaten the majority of her corpse ? and he goes ballistic, killing it. It looks as if he is going to slice it open to see if he can find his wife?s remains, which is a reference back to the episode where an autopsy was done on a Walker to see if it had eaten Sophia and, instead, they found the pieces of a woodchuck.

?When Rick kneels down and pulls the blade out, there is that moment when you think, ?Oh, God. He is going to cut it open because he needs to see.? It is like a horrible sick connection,? Nicotero says. ?Rick needs to be connected. He walks into the room, he sees her clothes on the ground, he picks up the bullet that Carl shot her with. He keeps that and walks around the corner. It is the beginning of his descent into madness. He has never had a goodbye with her. He never had any resolution. Going into the depths of the prison is a really horrible way for him to have a final connection with her.?

*The Governor and his Walker Daughter Penny:* We have seen bits and pieces where it looks as if the Governor has tasked Milton (*Dallas Roberts*) to try to find a cure that would turn the zombies back into humans. But it was never clear until last night when we saw him brushing his daughter Penny?s hair ? and she turned out to be a Walker ? as to why he was so driven to do so.

?We?ve seen that the Governor has this sly, manipulative way of charming Andrea. He tries it on Michonne, but it doesn?t work because she is way too smart for that,? Nicotero says. ?So to have the opportunity to see him in a different light by seeing him with his little girl and then leading into the fact that she is a Walker. The way that we shot it, she is actually eating a piece of flesh that we are supposed to assume is human flesh. You see the blood around her face and on her hands. I think it was a fascinating way of seeing a different facet about the Governor and what it is that is obsessing him and driving him to do what he does.?

*Nicotero Reveals his Inside Joke:* Nicotero has worked in the zombie world for a couple of decades now, so he is given a lot of creative freedom on ?The Walking Dead? when it comes to the prosthetics, the makeup and the effects works. In this interview, he reveals his secret, but you are going to have to look close to catch it.

?Being a fan of the genre that I am, every once in a while, I will throw little in-jokes out,? he says. ?One of the Walkers in the gladiator sequence was an homage to ?Dawn of the Dead.? When the lights come on, the second Walker you see is Fly Boy from ?Dawn of the Dead,? so we had the guy in the white shirt with the torn out throat in the brown corduroy flack.

?Even when you see Episode 3, one of the heads in the tanks in the Governor?s room I recreated Ben Gardner?s head from ?Jaws? ? the head that pops out of the boat ? so one of the heads in the tank is my little in joke to ?Jaws.? You will get them as you watch the show. It is those little fun things that geek me out.?

*What You Didn?t See:* As the director of the episode, Nicotero knows what ended up on the cutting room floor. One such scene happened with Maggie (*Lauren Cohan*) and Daryl on their way to the daycare facility to get formula for the baby.
?The road is blocked by an overturned tree and Maggie starts to break down,? Nicotero says. ?Daryl asks if Lori was bitten. He doesn?t know what happened. Maggie says, ?No, she wasn?t, but I had to cut her open.? She starts reacting and she looks over to Daryl and says, ?Oh, my God. I am so sorry about Carol.? The look on his face. Norman?s performance ? it looked like he got punched in the stomach. He says, ?That baby gave her so much hope.? So, Carol?s death really pushes Daryl forward.?


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2012)

THE WALKING DEAD: Making Of "Hounded" & 2 Clips From "When The Dead Come Knocking"

Even though Michonne is  wounded she is still capable of making a memorable first impression to Rick, in  a sneak peek from next week's episode. Plus a behind-the-scenes video detailing  the special effects makeup used in last night's episode.


----------



## Imens (Nov 20, 2012)

I am such a big fan of the walking dead. I think it is so much better than the Twilight and the other vampier shows!


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2012)

UPDATE: CONFIRMED: Chad Coleman To Play 'Tyreese' In THE WALKING DEAD


There's been a lot of casualties in this season of _The Walking  Dead_, but it looks as if Rick will soon be able to add a new recruit to his  band of survivors. TV  Line has now confirmed that Chad Coleman (_The Green Hornet_) has  indeed joined the cast of the hit AMC series as fan-favourite character  'Tyreese'. The site even goes on to reveal that we should expect to see him as  soon as next week, although whether his role in the show will differ to that of  the comic book series remains to be seen. 

*UPDATE:* TV  Overmind reports that this season will also see the return of Lennie James  as 'Morgan'; the man who Rick first met in season one while he was searching for  'Lori' and 'Carl'. However, they say that he will appear "From a Distance"  rather than having any direct involvement in the conflict with 'The  Governor'.


----------



## cube789 (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2012)

WALKING DEAD: Members Of Tyreese's Group Are Scheming In New "The Suicide King" Clip

In the next episode of _The  Walking Dead_ Tyreese (Chad L. Coleman), his younger sister Sasha, and their  fellow survivors Ben and Allen are presented with an opportunity that could  ensure their survival - but at what cost? Also two new photos from "The Suicide  King."

[video=youtube;N3tiRQPcIfc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=N3tiRQPcIfc[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 11, 2012)

THE WALKING DEAD Cast And Crew Tease The Second Half Of Season Three

Unfortunately, the video above is currently only available to our  US readers. Teasing the next half of season three (which returns to AMC on  February 10th), Andrew Lincoln had this to say about Rick Grimes: *"In the  second half of the season, you realize that Rick is this brutal ruthless leader  that is uncompromising, so when we hit the Governor, there is a match."* As  for that character, David Morrissey warns that the death of Penny has set the  ruthless leader of Woodbury on course to becoming as villainous as he is in the comic book series. *"We start to see the real birth of the  governor that poeple will know. He literally doesn't care anymore. He had  something to live for. Then, he had a sense of purpose, a sense of humanity. As  soon as he loses that, that goes, and that makes him a much more dangerous  man..."*


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 15, 2012)

THE WALKING DEAD To Air Black And White Episodes Of Seasons One And Two In February

As some of you may remember, AMC decided to try something  different. That different thing they tried was to air the first episode of _The Walking Dead_ in black and white instead of the normal color format.  While this was unusual for a TV series it wasn't for fans of the comic series as  most of the comics are all done with out color. The gamble seems to have  paid off, and now you can expect to see all of season one as well as season two  in the black and white format.

Series show runner Glen Mazzara re-tweeted  a user who took a photo from The Walking Dead Magazine where the black and  white format was announced. When the pilot was done it was meant to give the  episode an old time Universal Monster look, as well as pay homage to the comic book.

Season Three is set to return this  February as well. The series stars Andrew Lincon, Chandler Riggs, Norman Reedus,  Lori Holden, Melissa McBride, Lauren Cohan, Danai Gurira, David Morrissey, Chad  L. Coleman, and is on Sunday's at 9P.M. on AMC.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2013)

New Poster For THE WALKING DEAD'S Return

A lot of questions was raised during _The Walking Dead's_  mid-season finale. Not to many of them were answered as well. However, the show  is due to return next month, and the questions surrounding the fall out from the  finale are sure to be answered. To get us ready for the show's return AMC has  released a new poster via TVLine. The poster teases that The Governor is out for  blood, with the tagline *An Eye For an Eye."* Check it out  below.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2013)

Lots Of Fresh Footage In New Season 3 Trailer For THE WALKING DEAD

[h=2]Hit the jump to check out  a brand new trailer for season 3 of AMC's hit television series, _The Walking  Dead_. It features Daryl (Norman Reedus) and Merle (Michael Rooker) fighting  in the arena.[/h]


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2013)

Another Official Trailer For The Return Of THE WALKING DEAD

Another Official Trailer For The  Return Of THE WALKING DEAD

AMC released today another  awesome official trailer for the return of _The Walking Dead_ season three,  premiering Sunday, February 10 at 9pm ET.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 1, 2013)

13 Celebrities As Zombies


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 1, 2013)

Yourself as a zombie

The Walking Dead: Dead Yourself


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2013)

THE WALKING DEAD Season 3 Limited Edition "Floating Head" Blu-ray Case







The case was designed by Todd McFarlane, who provides some details. *?We thought it would be fun for the consumer, after buying the case and taking it home, had to get a little interactive, because we?re not supplying the water!?* says the _Spawn_ creator. *?So you?re going to have to fill up the tanks yourself, and we?ve got little hooks on the heads, so you can arrange them any way you see fit. You can hang them in a certain order, or you can just let them go to the ground and flop around. No one person?s case has to be exactly like the other?s.?* As you can see from the second image, there will even be an electronic component so that the case can light up. The Governor would be proud!

The final price and sale date for the case aren't set yet, but it should be available later this year. _The Walking Dead_ returns Sunday, Feb.10 to AMC.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2013)

PRESS RELEASE: THE WALKING DEAD's Michonne's Pet Bank Debuts At New York Toy Fair


Worried that your friends or family are helping themselves to the savings in your piggy bank? Well, you may want to trade in that pig for this gory walker which is based on the likeness of one of Michonne's pets from _The Walking Dead_ comic book series.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2013)

AMC Confirms Gimple As THE WALKING DEAD'S Showrunner; Season Four Production Begins In May

After a three season, AMC is on their third showrunner for The Walking Dead. It  was announced earlier this year that current showrunner Glen Mazzara would be  stepping down, and that Scott Gimple would be taking his place. Today AMC has  officially confirmed Gimple as the new showrunner. Gimble has been one of the  main contributing forces behind the show, having penned season two's heart  wrenching mid-season finale. Below there are statements from both comic creator  and Executive Producer Robert Kirkman, AMC, and Gimple.






Kirkman:
_?Scott has been an essential part of this show since he came  aboard at the very beginning of season two. He's contributed to guiding this  show in a substantial way that has resulted in a lot of the key scenes and  storylines fans have dubbed signature moments of ?The Walking Dead. I am  thrilled to begin work on a brand new season of ?The Walking Dead? with Scott at  the helm, and I truly believe we could be embarking on what will be the best  season of this show yet.?_​
Gimple:
_?I'm thrilled to continue the tradition of the spectacular,  cinematic, horrifying, exciting and emotional storytelling of ?The Walking  Dead,?? said Gimple. ?I'm a huge fan of the _comics_, and started with the show on the other side of the set,  as an avid viewer. Over the past two years, it's been an incredible privilege  making such great television with the best cast and crew I've ever worked with ? I can't wait to make some more.?_​
AMC:
_"Scott's voice has been an integral one since he joined the show.  Greg Nicotero is a true artist whose work is simply brilliant. And, Tom Luse has  really created the machine that allows this very large show to get made week to  week. We congratulate all three in their new roles on the series and look  forward to ramping up production on season four."_​
Other notable changes to the creative team include Greg Nicotero and Tom  Luse being promoted to Executive Producers along with Kirkman, Gale Anne Hurd,  David Alpert. Filming for the show's fourth season will kick off on May 6th, and  will most likely take place in Georgia where the show is currently shot.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 1, 2013)

Ready!


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2013)

SNL Spoofs THE WALKING DEAD

[h=2]Guest host Kevin Hart  joins the Saturday Night Live cast for a spoof of AMC's The Walking Dead.  _"Excuse me! One of them? Oh my god...."_ If you're a fan of the show,  you'll find this funny.[/h]


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 4, 2013)

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/04/b...?nl=todaysheadlines&emc=edit_th_20130304&_r=0

[h=1]At AMC, Zombies Topple Network TV[/h][h=6]By DAVID CARR[/h]When a show about the walking dead on basic cable beats every network show in the ratings demographic that advertisers care most about, you have to wonder who the real zombies are.        
A zombie, after all, is something that continues to roam, and tries to devour all in its path even though its natural life is over ? a description that does not sound that far-fetched when it comes to broadcast networks.        

During its run last fall, ?The Walking Dead? was the highest-rated show among viewers 18 to 49, the most-sought age group, with a bigger audience than network winners like ?The Big Bang Theory,? ?American Idol,? ?The Voice? and ?Modern Family.?        
Now the zombies are back for the second half of the show?s third season, and they continue to gnaw on everything in their path, including the broadcast networks? historical claim to being the only place to find a mass audience. Three weeks ago, the zombies owned Sunday night, attracting 7.7 million viewers in the 18 to 49 range, more than any broadcast show in the land.        

It gets better (or worse, if you are a network). AMC has a spinoff chat show about zombies called ?The Talking Dead,? and even that is making waves. That same Sunday three weeks ago, ?The Talking Dead? drew almost 2.8 million viewers ages 18 to 49, trumping NBC not just for the night, but for all of February.        
Being a cable network, it?s clear, is less of a disadvantage than it used to be, as broadcast networks become just one more click on a seemingly infinite dial.        

A couple of things are at work here. For years, inertia kept viewers locked on the big broadcast channels, but these days, consumers are roaming omnivores, hunting down whatever has heat and water-cooler value. And network appointment viewing has given way to foraging and bingeing.        

AMC, along with its studio partners, has always made sure that if someone wants to catch up with America?s favorite zombies, or ?Breaking Bad? or ?Mad Men,? two of its other hits, then past seasons are readily available ? on demand, on Netflix or on iTunes. As a result, the audience for ?The Walking Dead? is up 51 percent overall last year, and it is one of the most consistently talked about shows on social media.        

It?s worth noting that the gap between basic cable and broadcast television has gradually shrunk as satellite and telecommunications companies have joined the fray. There are about 115 million television households in America, and some 99 million of them have access to AMC. On the networks, old franchises are tiring, new efforts are flopping in record time and a show like ?The Walking Dead,? whose audience grew slowly and steadily over three seasons, is just not in the playbook.        
?AMC sold the show to Netflix early, so when people started talking about it, it was there for the watching,? said Alexia Quadrani, a media analyst at JPMorgan.        

Last Thursday, I visited Josh Sapan, the chief executive of AMC Networks, at his office across the street from Madison Square Garden. You might expect him to be celebrating his zombies? success, but you?d be wrong. Mr. Sapan has been at AMC for 25 years and he is too superstitious to tempt the gods like that. As a collector of lightning rods ? he has acquired more than a hundred, two of them on display in his office ? he knows that sticking out has a cost.        

?I would have put big odds against a cable show winning over network five years ago,? he said. Still, he warns, ?People?s taste in what is popular can be very fleeting and short-lived. There is some alchemy at work here that is hard to diagnose and replicate.?        
?It?s a big moment to those of us who are in the business,? he added, ?but I don?t think the general public, especially young people, even think about where programming comes from.?        

The zombies have not devoured all Mr. Sapan?s challenges. Even though advertising in the fourth quarter is up 16 percent over the previous year, earnings at AMC fell short of Wall Street estimates because of a costly fight with Dish Network and expensive outlays to service debt.        

And he?s right to give the American audience, a notoriously fickle bunch, a wide berth. Ask NBC, which went from first to worst this season in nothing flat. As my colleague Bill Carter pointed out, the peacock was on top of the pile in 13 of 15 weeks from September to December, according to Nielsen. Since then, it has dropped below not only its broadcast brethren but also Univision, the Spanish-language network.        

?The Walking Dead? was actually NBC?s for the asking in 2011. At a news tour for television reporters in January, Kevin Reilly, who is now at Fox but was a top programmer at NBC when the show was still up for grabs, talked about the one that got away.        

? ?The Walking Dead? is an extraordinary thing,? Mr. Reilly told reporters. ?I bought the script at NBC from Frank Darabont. I developed it. I loved it.?        
But NBC was back on its heels at the time, and Mr. Reilly ended up letting it go. ?I thought it was good, but it was an early draft,? he said. ?And then, when I left and I heard it went over to AMC, there was just a lot of serendipity involved.?        

In fairness, ?The Walking Dead? would have never made it to network prime time in all of its gory glory because of broadcast standards. Not long ago, I was wedged in the back of an airplane and took solace by catching up on Season 3 on my iPad. The guy next to me was sawing into some meat of unknown agency and looked over at my screen, where a pack of zombies were lustily feasting on human innards. ?Really, dude?? he asked. ?Zombies??        

AMC is also home to ?Breaking Bad,? where a former science teacher turned meth chef has been known to use chemistry to dissolve the bodies of people who got in his way. Think about the box that the broadcast networks are in. Audiences expect spicy and sometimes dark narratives, but because the networks are still in the business of not offending mass audiences, they cannot even grab a hit when it comes lurching through the door. And A-list actors who used to demand that their work show up on the big networks are now after their agents to get them onto a prestige cable show.        

?The talent which used to complain about being on something like AMC now want to be where good stories are being told,? said Rich Greenfield, an analyst at BTIG Research. ?All around, it?s a very seismic change in the television industry.?        
It?s programming that rules now, not platform or position on the dial. I watch all kinds of AMC shows and I couldn?t tell you what channel on the cable box they live on ? even if a zombie were after me.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 8, 2013)

Here Are Three New Recurring Characters For THE WALKING DEAD Season 4

Here Are Three New Recurring Characters For THE WALKING DEAD Season 4

We already know that season three actors Chad Coleman (Tyrese), Sonequa Martin-Green (Sasha) and Emily Kinney (Beth) have been promoted to regular status next season, but TV Line reports that we'll be getting three new characters too. 


?The show could just as easily wind up being too busy with new recurring characters like Laura, a single mom and ex-nurse who isn?t quite as strong as she first appears; Melody, a ?just one of the guys? kinda gal in her 20s; and Don, who sounds like Hershel, if Hershel were crankier and two-legged.?


There was a character named Don in the comics (a King County Sheriff's deputy) but unless my memory is not what it used to be I don't think the other two are Robert Kirkman creations. Either way, It'll be interesting to see how they fit into the story as the tv show increasingly departs from comic book canon.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2013)

THE WALKING DEAD: Robert Kirkman On Michonne's "Mission" For Season 4; Plus New Still

THE WALKING DEAD: Robert Kirkman On Michonne's "Mission" For Season 4; Plus New Still

In an interview with THR, Robert Kirkman talks about some of the changes we can expect in season 4 of The Walking Dead now that there's a new showrunner in Scott Gimple. Kirkman says that this season will be a "much more character-based story", because he feels they got too far away from that last season. He also discusses The Governor's return and many other things, but since we have a nice new pic of Danai Gurira as Michonne, the below excerpt deals with that character and the mission she undertakes after her friend Andrea's death in season 3. 

"Michonne (Danai Gurira) in particular is going to have quite a bit going on with her because of that [Andrea] loss. As we meet Michonne coming back this season, she's on a mission to hunt down the Governor. It's something she's very obsessed with. It's big part of her character this season. She did lose Andrea and she lost her because of the Governor. She's not willing to let that guy go or be out there. It's something that may possibly be to her detriment, the fact that she's so dedicated to finding this person. That's something that very much informs her character this season."

'Walking Dead's' Robert Kirkman on Season 4: 'Michonne Is on a Mission'


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2013)

First Look At Lawrence Gilliard Jr. As 'Bob Stookey' In Season Four Of THE WALKING DEAD

First Look At Lawrence Gilliard Jr. As 'Bob Stookey' In Season Four Of THE WALKING DEAD

The Wire's Lawrence Gilliard Jr. will play former Army medic 'Bob Stookey' in season four of The Walking Dead, but in the AMC adaptation of the Robert Kirkman penned series, he won't be a resident of Woodbury. Instead, he's found by Daryl Dixon and showrunner Scott M. Gimple explains that his character will be going through some issues. "His backstory is not entirely the same as in the comic and the novel. I think he?s seen things go bad over and over, and winding up in this stable place doesn?t shake him from his experience. He struggles with that." This is a sentiment echoed by Gillard, who adds: "You can see there?s something deeper and darker that?s going on with this character, just from the first episode. We don?t really know what it is. We just know he?s got some issues that he?s dealing with."


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2013)

'THE WALKING DEAD' Season 4 Will Have 2 Standalone Governor Episodes

'THE WALKING DEAD' Season 4 Will Have 2 Standalone Governor Episodes






As you can see, "The Governor" was not shown in the San Diego Comic-Con trailer for Season 4 of "The Walking Dead." This prompted quite a few fans of the zombie television program to question just how involved the maniacal evildoer would be amid reports of the zombie threat moving back to the forefront. A new report from TV Line serves to quell those fears, at least partially. The scoop spills that two of the sixteen episodes will be devoted entirely to what's going on with David Morrissey's character. This doesn't rule out the character appearing in other episodes, it simply confirms that he'll have two hour-long episodes focusing on what he's been up to since leaving Woodbury.


----------



## dogsoldier (Jul 28, 2013)

Man, am I jonesing for the new season.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2013)

THE WALKING DEAD Season 4: Behind The Scenes

THE WALKING DEAD Season 4: Behind The Scenes


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 30, 2013)

Web Only (Webisode Sneak Peek) 

Before a new season of "The Walking Dead" premieres, see a new series of webisodes, titled "The Oath," on AMC.com and AMC's YouTube channel. Watch this exclusive preview only on IMDb! 

The Walking Dead Web Only (Webisode Sneak Peek) - IMDb


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 1, 2013)

The Walking Dead - The Walking Dead Webisodes: The Oath, Part 1 – AMC


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 15, 2013)

12 Things We Can Expect From Season Four Of 'The Walking Dead'

12 Things We Can Expect From Season Four Of AMC?s ?The Walking Dead?


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 15, 2013)

New Cast Members on

New Cast Members on ?Walking Dead?: Michael Cudlitz, Josh McDermitt


?The Walking Dead? is reaching back into Robert Kirkman?s comic book cast for its newest additions.

Michael Cudlitz and Josh McDermitt have joined the show as series regulars in the roles of Abraham Ford and Dr. Eugene Porter, respectively, a network spokesman told TheWrap.

Eugene and Abraham first appeared in Issue 53 of ?The Walking Dead? comic book series and would go on to play important roles in the posse of Sheriff Rick (portrayed on the series by Andrew Lincoln).

Also read: ?Walking Dead? Season 4 Review: The Zombies Are Slower Than Ever

Eugene, a doughy science teacher who claims to know what caused the undead outbreak, and Abraham, U.S. Army sergeant and sports coach, plus a travel companion named Rosita (newly cast Christian Serratos) join Rick?s group on a trek to Washington later this season.

McDermitt most recently starred as Brandon on the now-canceled TVLand comedy, ?Retired at 35.?

He has also appeared on ABC?s short-lived comedy ?Work It.? Cudlitz starred on TNT?s ?Southland? and has made appearances on CBS crime drama ?CSI? and ABC?s ?Lost.?


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2014)

That legless guy zombie pranked Daryl from 'The Walking Dead' and it was a home run - Guyism

That legless guy zombie pranked Daryl from ?The Walking Dead? and it was a home run


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 6, 2014)

AMC Shocks New Yorkers With Hungry Zombies Hidden in a City Sidewalk to Celebrate The Walking Dead?s Return


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 6, 2014)

OMG cant wait!!


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.thrillist.com/travel/nat...how-s-best-filming-locations-thrillist-nation

The Walking Dead road trip: your 13-stop tour of the show's best filming locations 

If we've learned anything from 3? seasons of AMC's The Walking Dead, it's that Rick makes debatable decisions, the writers aren't afraid to kill off popular characters, and if Daryl and Michonne ever hooked up, they'd have the most badass kid on the post-apocalyptic playground. And, since the show's shot mostly on location in Georgia (rather than on a Hollywood lot) it's remarkably easy to hop in a car and visit the real-life locations.

To help you to do just that, we used ?ber-fan sites like Walkingdeadlocations and Walking Dead Wiki to map out an easy-to-follow, DIY road trip around Atlanta, complete with behind-the-scenes dirt on 13 locations. Which hospital did Rick wake up in? How far's Woodbury from the prison? Is the CDC really rigged to explode? It's all here. Now, let's go hunt some walkers.

*SPOILER ALERT:* Whatever the statute of limitations is for discussing on-going shows, if you haven't watched through the end of Season 3, move along.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2014)

Comic con trailer for season 5


----------



## dogsoldier (Jul 25, 2014)

Holy crap!  I miss that show.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 22, 2015)

First Look Promo: Nick's Escape: Fear the Walking Dead: Series Premiere

Fear the Walking Dead premieres August 2015


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2015)

Walking Dead season 6 trailer


----------



## Mudge (Sep 1, 2015)

The long, long breaks on the show really suck   I'm watching the new spin-off, its ok.


----------

